# Strawberry Century * 0.1525



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

The Santiam Spokes Bicycle Club held their annual Strawberry Century ride this weekend in Lebanon, Oregon. I decided this would be a good opportunity to get my kids out on a "real" road ride, so we opted to just ride the 13 mile Family Ride route. Undies Jr. 1 is recovering from a recently broken foot, and Jr. 2 is younger and on a mountain bike, so I reasoned that one of the 50+ mile routes would be out of the question for them. No biggie, we had a wonderful ride! 

We actually ended up riding 15.25 miles due to poor map reading in town. Despite predictions of sun and warmth, the weather was overcast, cool, and sprinkling periodically. Rain started to fall regularly in the last mile of our ride, so we didn't get too drenched. However I fear that the people on the longer routes probably got soaked. It was a short ride so I only have a few pics:

1. Start/Finish was at Lebanon High School.

2. On the road. The Family Ride route took us south-east along the east side of the South Santiam River, and then back to Lebanon on the west bank. 

3. Jr. 1 putted along with us for a while, but later decided that he wanted to go faster so he left us in the dust. He took pleasure in stopping and timing the gap. On the last leg the gap was 8 minutes!

4. Jr. 2 was more interested in playing junior botanist, pedaling slowly along and commenting about the plants, animals, and buildings along the route. We had a good debate about what this barn says. 

5. Jr. 2 and I averaged just 9.6 mph along the route. Despite the slow pace I had a lot of fun chatting with him about the things we saw. 

6. My navigators check the map on a bridge over the South Santiam River. 

7. The Strawberry Century ends with - what else? - Strawberry shortcake!


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Undies jr is gonna be a heartbreaker someday.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Rides with kids are about the coolest thing a parent can do-the only way to improve upon riding with your kids would be to end the ride with strawberry shortcake!


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Yum. Sometime I need to finish a ride like this.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

great post. the poses in the 1st pic are classic.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

undies said:


> 4. Jr. 2 was more interested in playing junior botanist, pedaling slowly along and commenting about the plants, animals, and buildings along the route. We had a good debate about what this barn says.


Landscape Architect in the making. :thumbsup: 

+1 on what MB1 said, family rides are just awesome.


----------

